

How to make twitter DMs suck less - benbinary
http://benbloch.posterous.com/how-to-make-twitter-dms-suck-less
A recommendation for best practices in direct messaging from third party twitter applications.
======
ivankirigin
Another way to make them suck less is to use 2 SMS addresses, one for tweets,
and one for DMs. Then you're less likely to accidentally send a private reply
to your public stream.

